# Bird theft update



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Last summer I posted videos of 3 guys breaking into my dad's yard and stealing and mistreating several of his birds. Well, I just wanted to update you guys. The first guy that was caught was the guy in the alley way footage. He was the owner of the vehicle and apparently had other charges and credits for time served. Anyway, it started with a cop trying to pull him over and him going on a chase, and then he abandoned the truck and took off. Not too long later they found him-not sure how. He was sentenced to 5 years in prison with multiple charges (one I believe was related to animal cruelty). They think he'll only serve 3 because of the credit for time served. But if he doesn't pay his $3900 fine to my dad by that point, he will have to serve the full time. 

The second guy caught was the guy in the yard footage. I don't know how he was finally caught and/or identified but I do know that he recently had his arraignment (sp? hope that is the right word). 

The third guy who was driving has not been identified since his face never showed on the video.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for the update. I'm glad two of them were caught at least - what horrible people. Did your dad get his birds back? Are they okay?

I can't even begin to imagine how stressful that must have been for you and your dad (not to mention the poor birds).


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I just found out that the second guy took a plea and got a 32 month sentence.

No We never saw the birds again. Apparently many houses/properties were searched but they were never found.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

That is so awful my heart breaks for you.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for the update. I was wondering what had happened. I thank God these two were caught, and I really hope the third one has his karma coming too! It's too bad they don't have to serve a much longer sentence . My heart still breaks for your dad, and I'm still angry about this.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Cozette, I'm glad that the cruel men got caught and will least have to take some responsibility for their actions.It's will be small consolation to you and your dad though, as his birds have not been recovered. I agree that sentences for those that mistreat animals are far too lenient. If I was a judge and dealing with a case of animal cruelty, I would want to put the offender in prison for as long as legally possible AND impose a hefty fine as well. Sadly our current laws are no deterrent.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Glad they found these guys.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Glad they were caught. It would be better if they made the sentence harsher unless they gave up the
third person and where the birds went.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm glad they found the guys. But I'm really sorry for your dad who lost all of his birds!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad there is some justice and punishment for them, but I'm terribly sorry to hear your dad never got his birds back  

Thanks for the update, it's good to know they're in prison, at least.


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

CRIME NEVER PAYS!! I'm glad that the perpetrators except one were caught by the cops. I hope you get some relief by the fact that are being punished, although not to the full extent of the law. 
I feel sorry for the loss of your birds.


----------

